# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Commercial services what do i get?

## aiwnjoo

Hi, 

I have  athread open currently in the VBA section but interested in buying the $20 subscription to post my question in the commercial area.  Problem is you don't explain what we get for each price bracket or do you?

thanks

----------


## TMS

You have to consider why you haven't had an answer in the free forum? Have you provided a clear description of the problem and requirements? Have you included any formulae or code that you have already tried? Have you uploaded a sample workbook with some typical data?  You are better asking a series of simpler stepping stone questions rather than asking for someone to design, build and test an end to end solution.

But, if an end to end solution is what you want, that's when you go to th CS forum. You then have to understand that the person providing the solution only gets a percentage of what you sign up for. So, make it worth someone's while and provide adequate information and you should get a solution.

----------


## aiwnjoo

Pretty sure I provided enough information to kick things off so will wait for a reply and then try CS if no joy.

----------


## TMS

To be fair, I think you have provided enough information. However, to develop and test a solution would require someone to take the text from your post and create one or more sample files in order to test the loop. And it might be clearer if you provided a couple of your own text files and a sample workbook that shows what you want to see at the end.

I'm not saying people can't work it out for themselves .... but they just might not want to be bothered.

The other thing you could do is try it for yourself. Record a macro while you import a text file. Then record another while you use Text to Columns (maybe) to split the data up. It'll be far from the final thing but it will start you down the path. And you'd need a macro to process each of the text files in a folder.  All of these individual tasks can be Googled.

Cost you nothing but time and effort. But, at the end, you'd understand what was going on.

----------

